# Thoughts on Moyu Weilong vs Li Ying?



## heavenlystar (Mar 8, 2014)

What are your thoughts on the new Li Ying? Do you think it's completely better than the Weilong and will it replace it?

My current main is the Weilong and would like to see how the Li Ying matches up to it in your opinions


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 14, 2014)

The LiYing is nothing like the Weilong. The important comparison is LiYing/HuanYing vs. Weilong. The Liying is basically the HuanYing v2. 

I doubt the LiYing will be as popular as the Weilong, or even close.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll be getting my LiYing tomorrow and will see how it compares to my mini weilong


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Apr 17, 2014)

I find it crunchier and smoother than my weilong v2 mini.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't have a LiYing, but i don't believe that their will be another cube that is better than the WeiLong for at least a year.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 18, 2014)

Honestly I love both the LiYing and the WeiLong but only one is my backup main and that is the LiYing. So I'd have to say I prefer the LiYing over the WeiLong but that's just me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Honestly I love both the LiYing and the WeiLong but only one is my backup main and that is the LiYing. So I'd have to say I prefer the LiYing over the WeiLong but that's just me.


If you like the LiYing better, then why is it your backup main instead of main?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> If you like the LiYing better, then why is it your backup main instead of main?


Because my main is a Zhanchi?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Because my main is a Zhanchi?


Oh. I was thinking that you meant that the WeiLong was your main, and the LiYing was your backup main, but that you liked your LiYing better. Sorry.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Oh. I was thinking that you meant that the WeiLong was your main, and the LiYing was your backup main, but that you liked your LiYing better. Sorry.


It's all good, I should have been clearer


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> It's all good, I should have been clearer


I don't really have a backup main, i guess it could be my Zhanchi, but it is stickerless.


----------



## Makarov (Apr 18, 2014)

Perspective from a new cuber here. I've been trying new cubes recently and the Weilong is the smoothest & fastest. But I have been wanting a crunchy crispy loud cube which is what Li Ying reviews have said. 

I decided to try the Huan Ying and it was terrible. It turned horribly no matter what tension to the point I think I got a defective core or something. It was off amazon so I figure it was a dud, I'll try the Li Ying from cubicle. 

Yesterday I got a Dianma, Li Ying and Gans III version 2. Surprised by the Dianma, I really like the feel. The Gans III turned out to be exactly what I wanted in a crunchy cube, so far it's perfect to me. The LiYing felt the worst out of the box, and after tensioning it still either moves slow or locks up. Maybe I'm just bad at setting up a cube but Huan Ying / Li Ying were disappointing to me.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 18, 2014)

I love it. I broke my PB avg with it... then I broke it again with my weilong...


----------



## kcl (Apr 18, 2014)

Makarov said:


> Perspective from a new cuber here. I've been trying new cubes recently and the Weilong is the smoothest & fastest. But I have been wanting a crunchy crispy loud cube which is what Li Ying reviews have said.
> 
> I decided to try the Huan Ying and it was terrible. It turned horribly no matter what tension to the point I think I got a defective core or something. It was off amazon so I figure it was a dud, I'll try the Li Ying from cubicle.
> 
> Yesterday I got a Dianma, Li Ying and Gans III version 2. Surprised by the Dianma, I really like the feel. The Gans III turned out to be exactly what I wanted in a crunchy cube, so far it's perfect to me. The LiYing felt the worst out of the box, and after tensioning it still either moves slow or locks up. Maybe I'm just bad at setting up a cube but Huan Ying / Li Ying were disappointing to me.


Mine was awful out of the box. Just work with it.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 18, 2014)

Makarov said:


> Perspective from a new cuber here. I've been trying new cubes recently and the Weilong is the smoothest & fastest. But I have been wanting a crunchy crispy loud cube which is what Li Ying reviews have said.
> 
> I decided to try the Huan Ying and it was terrible. It turned horribly no matter what tension to the point I think I got a defective core or something. It was off amazon so I figure it was a dud, I'll try the Li Ying from cubicle.
> 
> Yesterday I got a Dianma, Li Ying and Gans III version 2. Surprised by the Dianma, I really like the feel. The Gans III turned out to be exactly what I wanted in a crunchy cube, so far it's perfect to me. The LiYing felt the worst out of the box, and after tensioning it still either moves slow or locks up. Maybe I'm just bad at setting up a cube but Huan Ying / Li Ying were disappointing to me.


I don't think you're HuanYing is a dud, it tends to feel very cheap and hollow which makes it somewhat challenging to tension. I got mine at worlds and I remember fiddling around with it for a long time in order to actually make it usable for me. I don't hate it but I don't love it either. As for the LiYing, out of the box it's not that great but after tensioning it and lubing it properly, it can become a fantastic cube but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Makarov (Apr 18, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> I don't think you're HuanYing is a dud, it tends to feel very cheap and hollow which makes it somewhat challenging to tension. I got mine at worlds and I remember fiddling around with it for a long time in order to actually make it usable for me. I don't hate it but I don't love it either. As for the LiYing, out of the box it's not that great but after tensioning it and lubing it properly, it can become a fantastic cube but that's just my opinion.



I kind of enjoy cheap & hollow (just ask my ex girlfriends, ba dum pssh), part of why I'm liking the gans 3 - feels like I'm turning air. The Huan Ying I had needed a ton of force to turn even loose tensioned felt like an official Rubik's brand.. 

I've got the Li Ying feeling good but still way stiffer than the gans, maybe I need to take out the factory lube. Meanwhile the Weilong felt great out of the box.

*update* the li ying is actually feeling great now. Now sure if I just broke it in a little or hit the sweet spot with tensioning but now it's comparable to the weilong.


----------



## Soren333 (Apr 21, 2014)

Weilong by far


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

Makarov said:


> Perspective from a new cuber here. I've been trying new cubes recently and the Weilong is the smoothest & fastest. But I have been wanting a crunchy crispy loud cube which is what Li Ying reviews have said.
> 
> I decided to try the Huan Ying and it was terrible. It turned horribly no matter what tension to the point I think I got a defective core or something. It was off amazon so I figure it was a dud, I'll try the Li Ying from cubicle.
> 
> Yesterday I got a Dianma, Li Ying and Gans III version 2. Surprised by the Dianma, I really like the feel. The Gans III turned out to be exactly what I wanted in a crunchy cube, so far it's perfect to me. The LiYing felt the worst out of the box, and after tensioning it still either moves slow or locks up. Maybe I'm just bad at setting up a cube but Huan Ying / Li Ying were disappointing to me.


If you want a crispy loud cube, i have heard that the ShuangRen is.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 21, 2014)

my tag line thing VVV


----------

